# Leaking Urine



## Whitney

Hi guys,

I just noticed within the last two hours (this wasn't happening this morning or early afternoon) that my 2 and a half year old female (Husky X) is leaking urine. It just drips out ever so often, and after she lays down for a bit there is a puddle.

I called three vet clinics, and all they told me was to take a urine sample tomorrow morning. So, my question is... how do you take a urine sample from a dog, and two... is there anything that I can do while I wait to take her into the vet? I have been following her around with a paper towel because she has been leaving trails of urine around the house. If it's an infection, what could have caused the infection?

Thanks!


----------



## blackgavotte

Hi, Whitney, its not easy to get a urine sample from a female, the best way is to try to keep her inside with you until you think she has built up some urine, and you can take her out, alone, and if she will pee while on leash and with you near her, try to slide a flatish pan, say a piepan, under her. Don't make a fuss, just quietly do it. If the area is small enough that you can get to her quickly and she won't pee while on a leash, you might have to try it without a leash, but try with the leash on and you near her for better, quicker retrieve... good luck, its not always easy with a girl. If you can't get the urine sample, bring her to the vet nice and early tomorrow anyway, what they'll have to do then is just keep her for the day till they can get their own sample. Its a bit more costly since there will be a ward fee but they really need to get the sample. Often dogs who are spayed can have a leakage problem, if its that, and it most likely is, its such a quick and simple fix, some stilboestrol every day for about a week and then usually just one pill a week. We used to think you had to continue on all the dog's life but I have known of a few people who eventually stopped the des., and all was well., and another person who only needed to give his dog one every three or four weeks, after the first week of treatment. The des pills are not expensive. If its an infection, females can pick that up nearly anywhere, just because of the configuration of their vaginal areas . Good luck with catching a sample. Try to keep it clean after you get it, you will need to have a very clean container to put it in. If the sample is contaminated too much, they can't read it properly.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

Good luck at the Vet and I hope It isn't anything serious.


----------



## Lorina

Frisbees also work well to collect a sample.

If she goes on a tile or linoleum floor, you can use a syringe or dropper to suck some of it up and put it in a clean container.


----------



## Whitney

Thanks guys, I haven't tried yet... I thought that it had "fixed" itself as she stopped leaking... then roughly around the same time yesterday, it started up again... then stopped again later in the evening. Does this sound normal? I'm definitely going to try to take one this afternoon. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## photojazz310

I have just noticed my female huskey has been laying around alot and wouldn't come when I called her...which is really unusual. I was petting her and got wetness on my hand from her tail and realized that she is leaking urine. I typed it into google (because it is 10pm wish i could take her to the vet) and this post came up. Nothing was wrong with her this morning just in the last few hours she has been acting strange. When I finally got her to come to me (which I hated making her do) she seemed a bit wobbly in the back. I couldn't stomach making her do anything else. SO I really want to know if your dog's sysmtoms were the same and if you received a diagnosis. I feel so helpless right now. I don;t know what to do. Help! I will be around all night because I doubt i will be able to sleep...if anyone can give me some advice on what to do for her or what it could be, please let me know...

Thank you!

Jazz


----------



## sn0fl8k3

you should call the vet ASAP, maybe call a 24 hour vet hospital to get advice.


----------



## kimber039

I get my dogs urine by taking them out on a leash or without (but easier with on) and taking a flat tupperware bowl with you and when they go to squat to urinate, put the bowl under to catch from behind. They only need a little but so take what you can get. I work at a vets place and that is how they do it and if they cant get the urine the free hand way, they stick a needle in bladder and pull some urine out. Easier on the pet to get it free handed. Good luck. walk behind your dog without him/her seeing what you have.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Whitney said:


> Thanks guys, I haven't tried yet... I thought that it had "fixed" itself as she stopped leaking... then roughly around the same time yesterday, it started up again... then stopped again later in the evening. Does this sound normal? I'm definitely going to try to take one this afternoon. Thanks for the advice.


No it's definitely not normal, but it doesn't mean it's life threatening either. Get a sample and see what the vet says. It could just be a little incontinence. My girl developed a small case of incontinence after her spay and I've been able to handle it by adding some fresh parsley to her food everyday. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## photojazz310

Quick Update:

My husky leaked urine and acted very strangely that night but never since. I took her to the vet and he said she probably had stomach upset. I gave her dog version of pepto bismal and she has never had it since. 

It scared me to death...I thank goodness that she was fine the next day.


----------



## Beagle

My dog does that every once in a while. The vet claimed it was a bladder deformity and required surgery.

When my dog eats people food, she develops crystals in her bladder, this builds up and her urine just falls out of her. Sometimes she will wake from a nap and was lying in a puddle.

After giving her some cranberry extract for a few days (not too much) and cutting her off all people food ... it always improved.


----------



## Ojibwa

My French Brittany started doing that years ago. My vet said it is not uncommon, especially in spayed dogs with docked tails. I now give her half a proin tablet every other day and that takes care of it. The pills are not very expensive, either.


----------



## Patt

Please note this is a very old thread 10-18-2006


----------



## lfordd

I took my dog to the vet to get a urine sample and she had a great idea. She took her for a walk behind the building following her with a ladle! What an easy way to get under a female dog without disturbing her.


----------



## CutestDog

lfordd said:


> I took my dog to the vet to get a urine sample and she had a great idea. She took her for a walk behind the building following her with a ladle! What an easy way to get under a female dog without disturbing her.


That is actually an excellent idea. I know this is an old thread but I am going through this now with my oldest dog. Good advice thanks.


----------



## tongclud7

เพราะการที่จะเล่นพนันสักที่หนึ่งนั้นเป็นเรื่องยาก ว่าจะถูกกลโกงหรือไม่ บอลเต็ง นักเล่นส่วนใหญ่จึงมีความตลึงเกมส์ออนไลน์อย่างหลากหลาย หลังจาก Login คุณสามารถตรวจสอบ ยอดเงินของคุณ ใน ยอดคงเหลือ ในเมนูด้านบนหรือวางพนันฟุตบอลในเมนูกีฬาด้านซ้ายมือ ในปัจจุบันนี้ ด้วยเทคโนโลยีที่ทันสมัยเพิ่มขึ้นหลากหลาย แม้แต่การเข้าไปเล่น ก็ยังสามารถที่จะเล่นได้ที่บ้าน เกมส์การแข่งขันในปัจจุบันมีหลากหลายแบรน หลายบริษัท แต่แบรนผู้เล่นที่โดดเด่นที่สุดที่ชาวไทยรู้จักกันดี ขอรับประกันในความยุุติธรรมในวิธีเล่นให้กับผู้เล่นทุกท่าน เพราะเรามีชื่อเสียงมากในเครือข่ายเกมส์อุปกรณ์สื่อสารออนไลน์ สมัครสมาชิก gclub ไม่ยุ่งยาก ซึ่งข้อดีคือ คุณจะรู้วิธีการ รู้ระบบ รู้วิธีผู้เล่น ท่านจะได้เพลิดเพลินอย่างไม่ต้องกังวลเวลาเล่นจริง gclub download โดยแค่คุณนำไป login เข้าระบบเกมต่างๆ คุณก็สามารถทดลองเล่น


----------

